# Coppertox



## joken (Dec 25, 2005)

Used Coppertox for my foot rot problems yesterday. I am wondering if the copper powder I mix to spray my fruit trees would work if mixed strong? Any comments appreciated? Coppertox is expensive. Thanks, Ken


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know what coppertox is but we can buy copper sulfate at our feed store. It's used to kill snails that carry swimmers itch. It's also available in the plumbing department in our local store.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Joken the best thing I have found, was a recipe out o hoegger's. It works great and is cheap to use, as it makes alot. It's for hoof scald, but I have used it for both.

RX for Hoof Scald

1 pint rubbing alcohol

2 Tablespoons "343" Terramycin Powder

Mix 2 Tbs. of Terramycin Powder with 1 pt. of rubibng alcohol. Ppoiur into a spray bottle and apply liberally to affected area between the toes. This topical treatment can be enhanced by giving a 4 cc injection of Biomycin. The alcohol and terramycin solution will change color after a few days, but it's still okay to use.

(Taken from Hoeggers Catalog)

If your buck is still favoring a foot..look really closely between the toes in the fleshy part..he may have some scald there. I mix this up and give a good spraying to the whole hoof/toe area..especially between the toes. 

I believe some bucks throw "bad hooves". You can look at our goats and KNOW Barge's sons/daughters. They are the ones plagued by hoof scald. Micky and his progeny have never come down with it..praise to God. I definitely believe some lines of boers can/are destined to have poor feet, genetically, no matter what you do.

This stuff is great..hope it helps you and your wallet out!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes it is expensive, ($19.00) but you usually only need to treat the rot once or twice and the condition is gone. You don't need to use much at all during treatment. So if you have good aim a bottle may last you many years. Copper sulfate is not as effective and is difficult to dissolve. Granted it works and is less expensive, but will take much longer for the infected area to heal.....Lets all remember "you get what you pay for".


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

topside1 said:


> Yes it is expensive, ($19.00) but you usually only need to treat the rot once or twice and the condition is gone. You don't need to use much at all during treatment. So if you have good aim a bottle may last you many years. Copper sulfate is not as effective and is difficult to dissolve. Granted it works and is less expensive, but will take much longer for the infected area to heal.....Lets all remember "you get what you pay for".


I have actually found the opposite to be true here. The Copper Sulfate powder(which doesn't actually disolve in water), mixed with enough water to create a thick liquid, and the foot dipped in it thoroughly twice a day, healed the feet up *much* faster than the same regimen of treatment with Coppertox. And much cheaper. I buy the Copper Sulfate at my feed mill/store. They sell it by the pound and though its not cheap, a little goes a long way.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you use warmed distilled water it will dissolve better or you can let it dissolve over night. It comes in different sized crystals. We used to buy copper sulfate crystals for $1.50 per pound. It's gone up now because of the rising price of copper and the last 50# bag I bought was over $50.


----------

